# loose skin



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

I feel at the moment that i am loosing fat quicker than my skin can keep up with. I have had a large waist all my life, especially on the sides of my hips.

I am worrying that even if i got down to 1%!!! bodyfat, i would have loose skin covering my obliques. I am only 25 and dont feel as though my skin should have lost that much elasticity just yet. Does it just take longer for the skin to re adjust to the bodies shape. I had a big waist before, not rick waller or anything but up to 42" Jeans. I am into a 36" now and my skin feels thinner and looser. Are there any creams, treatments or supplements that might help tighten me up. I think swimming is good for tightening the skin.

Any suggestions?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

it is because your body cannto keep up i be;ieve however i think it will catch up

cardio is good to get rid of it i think

but your body will take time to catch up

i ahve actaully heard that loosing weight faster then the skin can keep up is quite bad but i would say do cardio and just monitor it,

its shoudl go for sure!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

seems to be the last place for it to go. Is there any evidence to suggest that you can burn fat locally?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I find the occasional sunbed helps, It tightenens the skin a bit...

Also you could try in mothercare,,, for them creams which are supposed to tighten the skin after birds have kiddies... dont know if they work though..


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

philipebrown said:


> seems to be the last place for it to go. Is there any evidence to suggest that you can burn fat locally?


no, unfortunately!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No such thing as spot reducing.

If you are losing more than a couple of pounds a week and your waist is large then I would recomend slowing down your weight loss.

It took years to get you up to that weight and lowering that cant be done overnight. The skin will shrink and I think there are herbs/vitamins for skin elastisity.

You could try uping the Vitamin C and take maybe some OPC but that is expensive though.

Time is the key here and it might take some time. Good diet will help too.

Usually the love handles are the last thing to go. Face is usually first to lose.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah i had the feeling it might take months or years for your skin to catch up!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

not years but it will take months.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Aramis Lab Series Ab Rescue

I'd be very surprised if it works, but here's the link anyway:

http://www.boots.com/brandtreatment/product_details_brand_treatment.jsp?productid=1040731&classificationid=1023214


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Those creams and stuff can tighten up a little bit but they only work as long as you use em -

My advice is to fill up any loose areas with muscle mass if you can. If you lose very quickly indeed like with stomach stapling you get folds that wont go away but from normal dieting your skin should stay tight for you with a little lag.

Pregnant women have this problem after birth - it does go eventually.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

get down the chemist and get yourself as mant tubes of anusol (yes haemeriod cream) and rub it on the problem areas generously morning and night.

Its a trick used by cometitors that have lost 50lbs or so in only a few months


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Thats going to be an embarrassing trip  , I'm glad I don't have 50lbs to lose


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Thats going to be an embarrassing trip  , I'm glad I don't have 50lbs to lose


Boy the people at the counter would look at you funny buying like 40 tubes of hemorrhoid cream.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> get down the chemist and get yourself as mant tubes of anusol (yes haemeriod cream) and rub it on the problem areas generously morning and night.
> 
> Its a trick used by cometitors that have lost 50lbs or so in only a few months


Nice post Jimmy.  That is a trick for the old ladies on the face. 

Skin elasticity. I am a firm believer that the more protein you take in the more the skin will shrink. The only reason is because my wife got on a high protein diet when she was pregnant and no stretch marks. That was 18 years ago. The nurse told her that. Up the protein and tell us what you think. It is also a great diaretic.


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

Jimmy's spot on that one, I used preparation - h last summer and it makes a big difference after a few days. My missus used it to and it worked a treat on her. If I'm not mistaken it removes sub-q water as well as tightening skin. But regardless of that it works a treat, only problem is some versions stink !


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

think ill give that a try but do you have to keep doing it or does ot fix the problem for good after so many days/weeks etc?


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

It doesn't fix the problem, but it compensates for it while you wait on the skin tightening naturally. My girlfriend lost 2 stone last year and this left loose skin, after using this for a few days her skin was much tighter looking, and by the time she stopped using it her skin was firm.


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

SERIOUS Q >>> How do you know if your skin is loose and not (still) fat?

Its taken me just over a year to get from 285lbs to my current 235lbs, going from a waist size 44" to about 36" but i still think my stomach is fat, cos the folds are still there

>>> they dont seem to go no matter what and i wanna start bulking up sometime soon!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Extra skin can feel a bit like fat.

BODY fat calipers!

I do the pinch test on myself as I am not the best at visually telling myself how I look but I can feel the flab better.

x

x

x

T


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Extra skin can feel a bit like fat.
> 
> BODY fat calipers!
> 
> ...


Haa hee hee - pinch test 

>>> ive started doing that too as of late - i think its getting better

>>> the more fat/fewer carbs/no bananas/blackstrap molasses diet that Scott helped me on has help set off my weight loss again after i got stuck in a rut for a while

Yea, i'm gonna go order those digi body fat calipers from that site you linked a week or so back - guess im just a lil 'scared' about what the reading will say 

>>> the bathroom scale bf % readings which i understand aren't very accurate, are telling me im 19% - i finally worked up the courage to have a look the other day after AN ENTIRE YEAR since my first reading, which was 25% i believe

Well anyway, thanks for all your help Miss Tatyana!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

19% bodyfat isn't that bad mate!

Infact, that might be perfect for optimum health.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

i went from 48" down t0 a 36" theres not much u can do about losse skin. except a tummy tuck ££££££££.


----------



## Aris Mesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Doesn't coacoa butter help? Or is that for stretch marks? Also, what about those 'body firming' lotions, are they any good?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.bodyfatguide.com/LooseSkin.htm

Dont know how much truth there is in that but some of what he says seems to make sense...


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i was really big (fat) 2 years ago, i am 5'7 and my wieght got to 16 1/2 stone and 46" waist, 2 years ago i started training in martial arts i am now 9 1/2 stone. i have lost 7 stone and dont really have any loose skin, well i have a little but its not really noticeable and my abs r visible, so i wouldnt worry bout it 2 much if i was you


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

I also had the same problems, ive foud that loosing the weight at a slower rate and try to build up muscle areas whilst losing weight helps. My upper stomach is pretty firm now just gotta work on the lower.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Darryn said:


> Jimmy's spot on that one, I used preparation - h last summer and it makes a big difference after a few days. My missus used it to and it worked a treat on her. If I'm not mistaken it removes sub-q water as well as tightening skin. But regardless of that it works a treat, only problem is some versions stink !


My missus tried it to last year and it worked for her.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Some women even use preparation h on there face.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

hovis said:


> i went from 48" down t0 a 36" theres not much u can do about losse skin. except a tummy tuck ££££££££.


down to a 34 waist now, but still got a lot of losse skin

anyone with a 6 pack look away now


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hovis said:


> anyone with a 6 pack look away now


That excludes me then. 

I wish I had a 34" waist!


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i had a 40 inch waist 8 months before this pic was taken.










hard work, good diet and clenbuterol is what i did. my waist was 32 on that pic and i got even leaner. im now about 2 stone heavier as ive just finished a mass course and i gained a little naturally but my waist isnt far off that now.

stick at it mate and it will work!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job mate. I am impressed.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nice aviator 'badgirl'  -turn around :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LEWIS said:


> nice aviator 'badgirl'  -turn around :thumb:


Nothing like bumping a 2 year old post...............lol 

Lewis, I love ya


----------

